# Out, but still in???



## sgt_stewart (28 Sep 2011)

What's the deal when this happens?

I released about 15 years ago as a SR/NCO and I am in the process of applying again as Officer.  Passed my boards, been offered a position at my old unit. This is great because the brigade is not hiring any officers for this trade. Handed my paperwork in to CFRC in July and have to wait for the dreaded VFS that comes from some great warehouse in the sky. The file manager calls me today to say that I was never released and there is no code under my SN as to which I was released. Got a call in to the DCO to find out WTF is going on.

Has this happened to anyone? It would be awesome if I had to bypass all this CFRC paperwork, etc...

Seems hurry up and wait is still a thing of the past, present and future.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2011)

You were released, but did they put you in the Supp Res? Far easier to get you back into the PRes if you were Supp Res, which could explain why your SN is still active.


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2011)

especially if it includes back pay......but then wouldn't you be charged with being AWOL?  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> especially if it includes back pay......but then wouldn't you be charged with being AWOL?  ;D



I'd take the charge, the fine won't come close to what you'd make with backpay.  >


----------



## aesop081 (28 Sep 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'd take the charge, the fine won't come close to what you'd make with backpay.  >



Yeah but the DB time for being AWOL that long might not be worth it.


----------



## jeffb (28 Sep 2011)

The OP was a reservist. Can reservist be charged with AWOL if they stop parading? My understanding was that they get put on NES and released at some point? This is so far outside my lane though that I can no longer even see the road.  

Bit of a thread hijack as this obviously is not the situation with the OP but I'm curious.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2011)

jeffb said:
			
		

> The OP was a reservist. Can reservist be charged with AWOL if they stop parading? My understanding was that they get put on NES and released at some point? This is so far outside my lane though that I can no longer even see the road.
> 
> Bit of a thread hijack as this obviously is not the situation with the OP but I'm curious.



If they're Class A, they can't be ordered to work unless by act of parliament. NES is a definite possibility, but I think this case is simply that the OP thought he was completely release, but was placed on Supp Res instead without his knowledge.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Sep 2011)

Not a unique situation.  Many reserve units are poor at doing admin, and releases are not a priority.  So someone submuts their release, but the paperwork sits for weeks turning to months turning to years.  Then, when they decide to re-enrol, they discover that they were never out to begin with.

It's a bit of a lesson: You're not out until you have the paperwork that says you're out - a statement of service or other documentation.  If you don't receive such a confirmation, pursue it.


----------



## CountDC (29 Sep 2011)

so - congrats Sgt, have you put in for CFR yet?


----------



## sgt_stewart (29 Sep 2011)

The deal on my end is that the clerk at the unit didn't enter a release date on my UER. I'm still technically in, but really not. As far as my CFR, I had a board and I was offered a position as an officer. Its a done deal as long as I hit no road blocks. CFRC has been great by expediting my process. Hopefully things will manifest themselves by the end of October.


----------



## CountDC (30 Sep 2011)

Those dang clerks.  ;D

Hope it all works out and they have you back in uniform soon.


----------



## PJGary (30 Sep 2011)

jeffb said:
			
		

> The OP was a reservist. Can reservist be charged with AWOL if they stop parading? My understanding was that they get put on NES and released at some point? This is so far outside my lane though that I can no longer even see the road.
> 
> Bit of a thread hijack as this obviously is not the situation with the OP but I'm curious.



Yes, NES, but as I understand it if you are NES the CO has to sign off on releasing you 5F. And you can get charged if you are slotted on a course and don't show up (but it usually just ends in an RTU and a jacking) or any time you are signed in and don't show up for duties, however... since I'm not really experienced in doing either of those things, I could be wrong   ;D


----------



## Pusser (30 Sep 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'd take the charge, the fine won't come close to what you'd make with backpay.  >



Think again.  QR&O Chapter 208, Section 3 (Forfeitures) covers this.  In a nutshell, you don't get paid when you desert or absent yourself without authority.


----------



## gcclarke (5 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Think again.  QR&O Chapter 208, Section 3 (Forfeitures) covers this.  In a nutshell, you don't get paid when you desert or absent yourself without authority.



Hrph. Leave it to a LogO to pull a regulation out of his back pocket to ruin everyone's fun!


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Hrph. Leave it to a LogO to pull a regulation out of his back pocket to ruin everyone's fun!



Leave it to an engineering officer to ruin your plan with "physics" or "laws of nature".


----------



## Pusser (5 Oct 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Hrph. Leave it to a LogO to pull a regulation out of his back pocket to ruin everyone's fun!



That's my job.  ;D


----------



## gcclarke (5 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Leave it to an engineering officer to ruin your plan with "physics" or "laws of nature".



Naw, that's not the way it works. Haven't you ever watched Star Trek? The gig is you get told to do something, you tell the captain yea canna' break the laws o' physics, then you pull some reverse polarity out of your arse, fix everything at the last possible second, and come off looking like a miracle worker. 

And then you get real drunk and fight a Klingon Bos'n.


----------



## Pusser (6 Oct 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Naw, that's not the way it works. Haven't you ever watched Star Trek? The gig is you get told to do something, you tell the captain yea canna' break the laws o' physics, then you pull some reverse polarity out of your arse, fix everything at the last possible second, and come off looking like a miracle worker.
> 
> And then you get real drunk and fight a Klingon Bos'n.



Did a Supply Officer tell you this trick?  We've been inventing problems and solving them for accolades for centuries!


----------



## CountDC (24 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Did a Supply Officer tell you this trick?  We've been inventing problems and solving them for accolades for centuries!



shouldn't that read ....and getting the NCM's to solve them while we take the accolades......    ;D


----------



## Pusser (24 Oct 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> shouldn't that read ....and getting the NCM's to solve them while we take the accolades......    ;D



Isn't telling someone to fix the problem the same as fixing it yourself?


----------

